# Fluval Edge 6 gallon lighting and plants



## FishLicker (Sep 29, 2014)

So I have decided to upgrade the lighting in my tank. Growth was wonderful for the first year and a half while the plants were pretty much right under the light. Before I rearranged my tank my windelov fern was constantly growing and letting out little baby ferns and my anubias mana even managed to bloom. When I moved this around the growth of the fern pretty much stopped and the anubias started to turn yellow and my crypt was melting for no apparent reason. I've managed to get this to stop and now the growth is just very slow. I dose flourish Excell every day, flourish comp twice a week and my substrate is caribsea eco complete. I have no algae and I do weekly water changes, my ph is 6.5. I'm not sure how much of that info was necessary but I tried to cover all of my bases. So for lighting I have ordered the 16inch finnex planted+ and plan on taking the top off. 

So I guess my main questions are what plants can I grow under that light and what could I do to increase the rate of growth?


----------

